# Betty Boost dindt work :(



## Zylent (Nov 28, 2019)

I was working on a Betty Boost. When i finished i conect everything but dindt work. The guitar is conected and the pedal is OFF, the guitar sound clean on my amp. The Pedal is ON, and there is no sound. Its posible to determinated wich is the problem i dont wanna drop the project.


----------



## Dali (Nov 28, 2019)

Are you 100% sure your LED is following this: https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/led-polarity.5/

And your C10 seems "empty"?

But I know nothing, just trying to help.


----------



## Zylent (Nov 28, 2019)

In fact C10 was missing :O i put it but still no sound. Y change the led position also no sound . One of the tips of 1 C100K was kind curve? Maybe thats the problem?


----------



## BurntFingers (Nov 29, 2019)

Can you show the other side of the board? Most of those solder joints don't look very strong.


----------



## Zylent (Nov 29, 2019)

BurntFingers said:


> Can you show the other side of the board? Most of those solder joints don't look very strong.


I gonna need some time, the pedal is fully mounted, i gonna need to disarm it.


----------



## ErickPulido (Nov 29, 2019)

do the voltage measuring, re-flow solder joints, audio probe and if it doesn't work then change IC's


----------



## zgrav (Nov 29, 2019)

using an audio probe will let you make sure the sound going through the footswitch is reaching the pedal, and then check to see if it reaches the output hole on the PCB.  And after that you can start checking with the audio probe to see how far it is getting into the PCB before it hits a problem.  if you don't know how to make and use an audio probe, you can find info in the forums here and doing a google search.  it will be time well spent.


----------



## BurntFingers (Nov 29, 2019)

Zylent said:


> I gonna need some time, the pedal is fully mounted, i gonna need to disarm it.



I think that'd be helpful. Every joint on the switch for example is a cold solder joint. That's asking for trouble. You're also not using enough solder on the board joints.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 29, 2019)

Zylent said:


> In fact C10 was missing :O i put it but still no sound. Y change the led position also no sound . One of the tips of 1 C100K was kind curve? Maybe thats the problem?



In the photo above, C10 was installed where R23 belongs and C10 was left empty.  Leaving C10 out or installing a cap where R23 goes would only mess-up the operation of the MID control.  Sound would still get through the pedal so there are other problems.  If you changed something, then please provide new pictures.

Backwards LED would not affect the sound.

We can't read any of the caps, and most of the resistors, so it's on you to verify each of them.

Measure the DC voltages on IC1 - IC3, all pins w.r.t. GND and report back.  Pin 8 s/b around +9V, pin 4 s/b around -9V, all others should be close to 0V. No need to measure IC100.


----------



## Flipguitarist (Nov 30, 2019)

Zylent said:


> I was working on a Betty Boost. When i finished i conect everything but dindt work. The guitar is conected and the pedal is OFF, the guitar sound clean on my amp. The Pedal is ON, and there is no sound. Its posible to determinated wich is the problem i dont wanna drop the project.


Your IN5817 is reversed.


----------



## Zylent (Dec 14, 2019)

IT was the IM5817. But now i have a new problem. My middle pot. Doesent work. Gonna check the joints


----------



## Jiuk (Dec 14, 2019)

Zylent said:


> IT was the IM5817. But now i have a new problem. My middle pot. Doesent work. Gonna check the joints



PCB needs both R23 & C10 for MID Pot.


----------



## Zylent (Dec 14, 2019)

Jiuk said:


> PCB needs both R23 & C10 for MID Pot.


My bad mids works fine... The bass pot doesent work. Also the tight pot clockwise compres but lose bass frecuencies?


----------



## Flipguitarist (Dec 15, 2019)

That’s how the tight control reacts I believe. as far as the bass control, it doesn’t work at all?


----------



## Zylent (Dec 21, 2019)

Yep the bass pots doesent work. It doesent do anything


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 22, 2019)

Make sure TIGHT is at zero when you adjust the BASS control, otherwise you may not hear the difference.  Not too many parts in the BASS circuit.  Verify that you installed the right values for R19, R20, C8 & C9.  With power off, Turn BASS all the way up and measure resistance from each side of C9 to ground.  One side of C9 should be close to zero Ohms.


----------

